# Starting 10 gallon betta tank, tankmates?



## Splendensplash (Oct 31, 2018)

I've set up my 10 gallon tank and I am now preparing it. I already have a filter, 2 plastic plants and a heater. I plan to get the following items:
Thermometer
"Tetra Aquasafe Plus" dechlorinator
plastic plant and rock decor

I plan to get a betta for the tank. But a ten gallon tank with just a betta seems too empty for me - what I want to know is what are some good , peaceful tankmates for a betta that would live happily in a ten gallon tank? And I also had some thoughts about temperature, would I need to modify the temperature to suit both kinds of fish? If you suggest a tankmate, would appreciate if you could specify what temperature would be best 
(P.S. Any extra advice is appreciated!)


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm planning on getting three- four guppies (Guppies have a close temperatures to bettas) for my ten gallon. I haven't gotten my betta yet either. I've seen people keep shrimp or sails, as well as some other fishes(Since I'm inexperienced, I won't recommend anything to you) Also, you might want to have an extra tank incase your betta becomes aggressive, or the other guys need safety. And loads of planting and hiding places can help everyone get along more smoothly.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

I didn't know if I could get a link to work, but this is from Mo's (A member here) Fish compatibility list;


The link;

https://www.bettafish.com/102-betta-fish-compatibility/97337-betta-splendens-compatibility.html


Ember tetras--------10 gallons----------six
Habrosus cories--------10 gallons----------six
hastatus cories------10 gallons-------------six
Von-rio tetras-------------15 gallons---------ideally 7 or more
Pristilla tetras------------10 gallons-----------six
Head and light tetras----10-------------------six
Cherry barbs----------15 gallons----------------six
Neon tetras-------------10 gallons------------ Six
Neons tetras can be a bit nippy when kept in small numbers so you would need atleast 6 to house them properly with a Betta 
galaxy rasboras------------10 gallons-----------Six
panda and pygmy cories------10 gallons-----------Six
most other cories-----------15-20 gallons -----Six 
harlequin rasbora -----------10 gallons---------Six
non fancy female guppies------10 gallons ------- Three
endlers livebearers------------10gallons---------Three
zebra danios-----------------3.5 foot tank-------Six
Bristle nose plecos------------2.5 foot tank-------One
Bushy nose plecos-------------2.5 foot tank------One
non colorful platies------------10 gallons---------Three
glo fish----------------------3.5 foot tank--------Six
rummy nose tetras------------15 gallons-----------Six
glo light tetras----------------10 gallons----------Six
cardinal tetras----------------15 gallons----------Six
X ray tetras-------------------10 gallons----------Six
"feeder guppies"---------------10 gallons-----------Three
Khuli loaches------------------2 foot tank--------Six
Scissor tail rasboras-------------10 gallons----------Six
Otos---------------------------10 gallons---------3 - 4
Bloodfin tetras-------------------15 gallons-------- Six
Rasbora Brigittae-----------------5 gallons----------Six
Black neon tetras------------------15 gallons-------six
Yoyo loaches

Shrimp that are compatible with bettas

Ghost shrimp---------------------2.5 gallons --------one
Amano shrimp-------------------2.5 gallons----------one
Cherry shrimp-------------------2.5 gallons---------one
and a little note about shrimp, they are a hit and miss, some bettas are fine with shrimp and some aren't but all of my bettas have been fine with shrimp that are over 1 inch. I would suggest that a well planted tank with lots of cover should be used when having small ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp

Snails that are compatible with bettas

Apple snails------------------10 gallons-----------one 
Ramshorn snails------------5 gallons---------one
Malaysian trumpet snails---2.5 gallons--------one
Pond snails--------------------2.5 gallons---------one
Nerite snails------------------5 gallons----------one
Snails are a hit and miss too with bettas some will tolerate them but some will chop their feelers off


sometimes compatible fish with bettas

---Name of fish------------Minimum tank size------minimum group number 

male, and female Fancy guppies----------10 gallons-----------three 
Sparkling gouramis------------------------10 gallons----------one
bright and colorful platies----------------10 gallons-----------three
Black widow tetras----------------------20 gallons------------Eight to not be as nippy
sword tails----------------------------2 ft. Tank------------Three 
Mollies-------------------------------25 gallons ----------3
Lyre tail guppies-----------------------10 gallons-------------Three

Fish that are rarely compatible with bettas

Including information regarding minimum group and tank size for this part of the list would most likely encourage people to further on and try the compatibilities which I wouldn't recommend. 

Serpae tetras
other bettas
SA cichlids
NW cichlids
Dwarf gouramis
Tiger barbs
Honey gouramis
Angel fish
Honey gouramis
Boesemani rainbows
Red tailed sharks
Any type of crayfish with claws over half an inch


----------



## Marxy (Nov 26, 2017)

Heya! I keep 6-8 Harlequin Rasboras with my Betta in a 10 gallon tank. They get along well and are a peaceful fish. I've also read that they live with Bettas naturally in the wild.  They also tolerate a bit of chasing without getting stressed if it happens.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Before you get any other fish for your tank you should cycle your tank. You can do either a fish in cycle, or a fishless cycle. If you opt for a fish in cycle then you should get Prime for you water conditioner since it binds with ammonia and nitrite making them safe for fish for 48 hours which allows you to safely do a fish in cycle. Here's the forums sticky thread on fish in cycles https://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/507585-cycling-two-sentence-tutorial.html

Make sure any plastic plants you get are soft, otherwise they can snag and tear your betta's fins, you can run a pair of panty hose over them, if the hose snags so will your bettas fins. 

If you opt for the cory cats I'd recommend going with a sand substrate for your tank. If you get sand make sure to rinse it really well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Most Tropicals are compatible temperature-wise. It is the cold water fish like White Cloud Minnows which are not.

Doubling up on Rainbo's advice on cycling the tank. I do fish-in and if you use Seachem Prime you should have no issues with your Betta. But, wait at least a month before adding new fish as the cycle needs time to stabilize. I would caution that without live plants shrimp do not normally do well so I would skip invertebrates. You could add a snail immediately after the cycling is complete. Mystery or Assassin Snails are good choices. But not Nerite snails as most will only eat natural algae; not wafers or vegetables. They need a mature tank with established algae. The number one cause of death in Nerites is starvation because people see them skate over the non-algae and assume they are eating. It can take them months to starve to death so people do not realize what is the problem. :-(

Pack the tank with plants so the fish you add (prey) are less stressed about living with a Betta (predator). And lest you think I am anti-community tanks know that I have had them for 40 years and have them today. But there are considerations one must give to make the habitat comfortable for *all* species.

Have fun!

Oh, here is something that may help you...

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Alex Nicolas (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm interested in that topic as well, after reading all your answer I am on getting Harlequin Rasboras or Rasbora Brigitte, do you think it would be OK in my tank? It is 7 gallon you can see it on my profile picture. I might try but my betta is a shark, I put 4 shrimps last month and they lasted 2 h 😂


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Alex Nicolas said:


> I'm interested in that topic as well, after reading all your answer I am on getting Harlequin Rasboras or Rasbora Brigitte, do you think it would be OK in my tank? It is 7 gallon you can see it on my profile picture. I might try but my betta is a shark, I put 4 shrimps last month and they lasted 2 h 😂


Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

It might be best if you started your own thread and embedded a photo of your entire tank. You might have some issues and I think they need to be addressed in their own thread. Thank you.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

It depends on the fish. I could never get away with anything with my 1st betta years ago. Kojin though has a clean up crew of 2 Pygmy Corydora. It works great as Kojin usually keeps to the top of the tank, the Cory's occasionally dart up but it hasn't bothered him so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2018)

I’d be cautious, since some aggression has been seen...


----------



## cichlidtips (Nov 24, 2018)

If you wish to have some safe tank mates for your BETTAs then go with these species

1. Feeder Guppies
2 Cory Catfish
3. Harlequin Rasbora
4. African Dwarf Frog
5. Neon Tetras
6. Ember Tetras
7. Clown Plecos
8. Kuhli Loach


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Most Tropicals are compatible temperature-wise. It is the cold water fish like White Cloud Minnows which are not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




beware of the nerites lifespan too! everything I've read has said 1-2 years but mine are 4 years old and still kicking. Also hello Russell good to see your still around!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

charliegill110 said:


> beware of the nerites lifespan too! everything I've read has said 1-2 years but mine are 4 years old and still kicking. Also hello Russell good to see your still around!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Natalie Nerite died last month. I had her just over five years. Good to see you, too. Missed you. :crying:


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Natalie Nerite died last month. I had her just over five years. Good to see you, too. Missed you. :crying:




Omg 5 years is a long time! I'm sorry she died  I've missed you too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jijicat (May 9, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Natalie Nerite died last month. I had her just over five years. Good to see you, too. Missed you. :crying:


Sorry for your loss. Just curious, did natalie nerite duplicate? I made my research before I bought my nerite, all resources say it won't. Guess what, i have three now!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No, she never did.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

There’s no ‘replicating’ going on in my tank (the one currently with the 6 nerites). However, there have been numerous snail ‘embraces’ and at least one of them is running around leaving little white dots of infertile snail eggs.

V annoying.

There are hundreds of them. All over the glass and the wood, no surface is clear. The algae scraper does nothing. Just glides over them. It is beginning to look like there are tiny fairy lights throughout the tank.

I know they will slowly disappear, but it is taking too long!


----------



## 7Targets (Jul 10, 2019)

Preparing and Placing the Aquarium. Start by cleaning out your tank with just water, no soap! ...
Install Your Filter. ...
Add Your Gravel. ...
Set up Your Plants and Decorations. ...
Fill it up! ...
Turn on Your Filter and Install Your Heater. ...
Add Neutralizer and Perform a Fishless Cycle.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

7Targets said:


> Preparing and Placing the Aquarium. Start by cleaning out your tank with just water, no soap! ...
> Install Your Filter. ...
> Add Your Gravel. ...
> Set up Your Plants and Decorations. ...
> ...


If I may, I do agree with the things you say here with the exception of doing just a fish-less cycle. There are 2 ways to cycle a tank fish-less and fish in cycling. either way is correct. Fish-less cycle needs added ammonia to get the bacteria started and to feed them. With a fish in cycle the bio load from one fish creates enough ammonia to start, and feed the cycle. Remember the tank needs the beneficial bacteria in order to break down the ammonia. (feeding the bacteria) The bacteria break down ammonia into nitrite and nitrate when all water parameters are 0 PPM for ammonia, 0 PPM nitrite, (if the tank is planted your Nitrate would be between 5-20) If not planted then you would be looking at 0 PPM for nitrate also. 

But we are getting away from the original subject here.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As the original post was in October last year and the OP has not been on the forum since November 4, I am closing this thread. All recent posts are worthy of threads of their own. Thank you for understanding.


----------

